# Introducing Murdock vom haus Rentz (moved from General Info)



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

A couple weeks ago I went down to Charlotte, NC to pick up my new puppy... I was very conflicted about getting a puppy after Virgil had to be pts due to bloat  but at the same time, i was incredibly sad not having a gsd in the house. Stark had left for police dog training (he'll be joining a police force in the upcoming months)

It's a good thing I put temperament before looks because I am not really a fan of the black and tan markings  but this little guys personality was amazing.

That on top of just being lonely not having a German Shepherd around... my mind was made up when I got to visit the puppies at five weeks.

As of right now I'm just trying to survive puppy hood... I suppose I'll set plans with him if we don't end up killing one another  

He's got a lot of 'get up and go' in him... I can see a lot of working potential. He's fearless and social. We start puppy kindergarten (for socialization) in a couple of weeks.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

congratulations! What a cutie.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

He's very nice! 
Do mind my asking where you got him (I'm near Charlotte). You can PM me the information if you'd like.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oooo Pic number three 'I has sharp puppee teeths!'

Cute cute cute!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations:

I know what you mean about the colour, Delgado was the only bicolour in a litter of sables and I SO badly wanted a sable. I ended up with the bicolour but he's amazing and I don't hold his colour against him anymore lol One day I'll get my sable


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

He's adorable!!!!! Such a kind expression.... but you can still see a little trouble in there!  Enjoy the puppyhood... it's gone all too soon!


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Instead of posting a new thread I figured I'd just update this one with a few recent pictures of Murdock. He's growing like a weed, and at 4.5 months he's a great puppy. He's not only incredibly smart, he's extremely social. Hopefully this continues, as right now he's got a wonderful personality.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I know I haven't been very active around here lately, but I did want to update Murdock's original thread. Over the weekend we achieved his BH title  now on to IPO 1! He's turned out to be such a good dog!

This should be the link to a picture from the trial... I'm on my phone so not quite sure I got it right.

http://rs6.pbsrc.com/albums/y238/fl.../FB_IMG_1429483146426_zpsmkqlthuj.jpg~320x480


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great photo! Very cool!


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

So cool to see him grow up!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats!! Great photo!!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh my goodness, his puppy pictures were ADORABLE. :wub: 

He's turned into quite the handsome dog


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Thanks  It's hard knowing what you're getting when you get a puppy... but he's more than exceeded any and all expectations I could possible have  He's an amazing dog! We're working toward our IPO 1 title now! I think he's doing great, who knows.. maybe we'll have that this year.


----------

